# 2WIRE 3600HGV Cannot bridge and no WiFi



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

Greetings all,

I am new to techguy and this is my first post. I searched the forum for 3600HGV and did not find an answer, so I decided to post this two part question.

*PART ONE*
I have a 2WIRE 3600HGV from AT&T U-Verse  I want to use it as a DSL modem only. I am aware that it does not have a pure "bridge" mode, but it does have the option to add another network (i.e. a gateway device within your LAN). My goal is to use my Cisco-Linksys WRT54G2V1 running DD-WRT as a wireless access point, and for routing options not supported by my 2WIRE, such as dynamic DNS, and lots of port forwarding. I connected the Linksys to a LAN port on the 2WIRE, and through the 2WIRE web GUI, set the Linksys as a router on a additional network, and disabled the 2WIRE firewall for the Linksys.

I have internet access on my desktop that is connected via Ethernet to the 2WIRE, but cannot access the internet via the Linksys via Ethernet or WiFi. I _can_, however, access the Linksys web GUI, and the web GUI indicates that not only is it communicating with the 2WIRE, but the 2WIRE has successfully passed my external IP on to the Linksys, which is conducive to the behavior I'm looking for (i.e. 2WIRE as DSL modem, Linksys as Wireless access point, wired access point, routing/NAT, security, etc.)

I'm very confused as to why I cannot access the internet through the Linksys, since the 2WIRE is allowing it to access the internet with its own external IP, and is letting it handle all of its own routing.

What can I do to make this work?

*PART TWO*

As a sort of work-around, or temporary solution, I decided that for the time being, I would use the 2WIRE WiFi. I've tried WEP private, WEP shared, WPA-PSK TKIP, WPA-PSK AES, both TKIP and AES, with the default password printed on the 2WIRE, and also with a custum password, and finally, no security at all. At no time was I able to connect any device to the 2WIRE's WiFi!

Is there something unique to 2WIRE that I have to do to connect to its WiFi?

FYI I don't know if this is relevant, but thought I'd include it just in case: I have a Linksys WRT54G behind the Linksys WRT54G2 V1, and they get along just fine. When I had TimeWarner, I was able to connect device attached to the WRT54G to the internet. via the WRT54G2 V1.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Put your Linksys in the DMZ of the 2Wire and make it a separate subnet.


----------



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

srhoades said:


> Put your Linksys in the DMZ of the 2Wire and make it a separate subnet.


Okay! Thanks! I forgot to mention that I _did_ put the Linksys in the 2WIRE's DMZ, but I _didn't _ put it in a separate subnet! I'll do that and get back to you, but I have a question. Am I just putting the Linksys in its own subnet on the 2WIRE, or do I need to also do it on the back side of the Linksys as well so that all of the devices attached to it will be in the same subnet as the front side of the Linksys and different subnet as the 2WIRE?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Because it will be in the DMZ the WAN ip of the Linksys will be your public IP which will be automatically assigned by the 2wire. For the local network of the Linksys make sure it is a different subnet than the 2wire. Leave all your Uverse boxes plugged into the 2wire, plug the rest of your lan devices into the Linksys. This is how I have my 2wire and Linksys E3000 running DD-WRT setup.

Also, see the link below for an IP tables entry for DD-WRT for AT&T users
http://svn.dd-wrt.com/ticket/973


----------



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

srhoades said:


> Because it will be in the DMZ the WAN ip of the Linksys will be your public IP which will be automatically assigned by the 2wire. For the local network of the Linksys make sure it is a different subnet than the 2wire. Leave all your Uverse boxes plugged into the 2wire, plug the rest of your lan devices into the Linksys. This is how I have my 2wire and Linksys E3000 running DD-WRT setup.
> 
> Also, see the link below for an IP tables entry for DD-WRT for AT&T users
> http://svn.dd-wrt.com/ticket/973


Okay I have placed the Linksys in a separate subnet, placed it in the DMZplus, set it as an "additional network", and disabled its firewall on the "IP Address Allocation" page. I also activated "Router-Behind-Router detection".

I wonder if maybe I'm not grasping the whole subnet thing. Does it involve more than simply changing the subnet mask? (255.255.255.0 to 255.255.255.128 or 255.255.0.0) Or should I be changing it from something like 192.168.1.64 to 192.168.2.64?

I aslo added the script you linked me to to the firewall scripts on my Linksys.

In any case, I appreciate your taking the time to help me out here, although I still haven't gotten either problem fixed. :-(
I have to get some sleep (going from third shift to second to first and back) but I'll check back in the morning!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The second thing, 192.168.1.64 to 192.168.2.64. You can give the linksys an easy to remember static IP lan address like 192.168.2.1. 

I'm not familiar with the "additional network" and "router-behind-router detection" (my 2wire doesn't have those) so I'm not sure how that will factor into this.


----------



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

\I tried to do what you suggested this morning, and when I tried to access the Linksys WiFi, i could not connect, and now I can't connect to it through Ethernet, either. So now it seems the Linksys has simply stopped working.

I still cannot connect to the 2WIRE through WiFi. It hasn't worked since I took the 2WIRE out of the box. Yet another AT&T failure. 


EDIT
All on its own, the Linksys WiFi has come back, but not the 2WIRE.

The 2WIRE set up doesn't really allow me to specify a subnet for the Linksys. I have the 2WIRE 3600HGV, which, from what I've read online, is the most restrictive when it comes to customer personalization.


----------



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

So where am I changing the subnet? On the 2WIRE, or on the Linksys?


----------



## NozeDive (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, as a test, I tried to see if I could get my second Linksys, the one operating as a client, to connect to the 2WIRE. I simply went to the site survey page and connected to the 2WIRE, and it worked. FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS. But, during those 30 seconds, I was able to perform a Google search, and windows began its auto-update routine, so there _was_ an actual, working connection, from computer to Linksys to 2WIRE to internet. BUT WHY DID IT STOP?

I'm starting to think that I just am not allowed to have my cake and eat it too. The router gods have decided that if I want anything connected to this network, I have to do it AT&T's way, buying wireless adapters for everything (like the $100 adapter for my Xbox360 

tl;dr It worked, and then spontaneously stopped working.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Here is a screen shot of my DDWRT setup.


----------

